# Scottsdale/North Phoenix riding advice



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi all, I am a Canadian looking for some riding advice in the greater Phoenix area. My wife is planning to attend a conference in late Feb/early March and I am going to tag along for a week of warm weather training. 

Option 1 is late February, would be staying at the Hilton Tapatio in N. Phoenix, near North Mountain.

Option 2 is early March, would be staying in central Scottsdale, I think in the old town part.

Of the two locations, which would be better situated for riding? Ideally I would prefer to be able to ride from the hotel area and not have to drive out. I'll be looking for 3-5 hour rides, and a mix of rolling and climbing days is preferable. I do not mind using loops to train on, so long as it is not too repetitious. I would ride 4 laps of a 1 hour loop but not 40 laps of a 6 minute loop! I have tried to analyze the situation using mapmyride.com but local knowledge is always better.

Thanks!


----------



## azcarrolls (Nov 27, 2007)

My opinion may be biased due to familiarity (I live in North Scottsdale), but I would choose option 2. Your biggest downside from either location is traffic as both are centrally located, but from central Scottsdale start I would recommend going north to Shea Blvd and then east into the city of Fountain Hills. FH is one of the best areas to ride as it has some of the most diverse terrain (including a couple of short 18% grades), less traffic than Phx/Scottsdale and wide bike lines on many roads. Head north thru FH and on to McDowell Mountain Road for about 10 miles of riding through beautiful natural desert enviroment with little traffic. Go west up Rio Verde Road (about 8 miles of constant 5% grade) and loop back to Scottsdale. Be careful on Pima Road south as traffic is heavy. Total distance probably 60-70 miles and there are a number of different side loops you can do in FH to shake things up. Enjoy our great spring weather!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks the info, very helpful. I think the plan will be to stay in the Gainey Ranch area for a few days and then move into central Scottsdale for the conference portion of the stay.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Look here for routes:
http://www.mcdowellcycling.com/mdc/Routes.html

You can easily do 40-50 mile loops in the Scottsdale Paradise Valley area.

I do rides around Mummy Mtn almost daily.

The roads are great, traffic not bad, and lots of great scenery.


----------



## azcarrolls (Nov 27, 2007)

I second Zmud's recommendations as well. There are some nice quiet roads around all sides of Mummy Mtn (Mockingbird Ln, Desert Fairways Drive, Invergordon Road if you are searching on Google Maps) and the north side of Camelback Mtn. that are easily accessible from Gainey Ranch. The climb up Hummingbird Lane (Paradise Valley) from the east is a great short steep test.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks to both of you for the information, I have bookmarked the McDowell site - lots of great information there. Looking forward to no fenders, no bib tights, no booties, no rain jacket....


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Eric,

Here is one of my rides from last Spring. Should give you an idea of a route around PV. There are dozens of variations you can take from this, but should give you a starting point.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/18055492


----------

